# Rumour: LG planning dual format HD-DVD and Blu-Ray unit



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just received an anonymous tip that LG has decided not to ship Blu-Ray this spring as promised. Instead they are planning to revamp it and ship it as a dual format HD-DVD and Blu-Ray unit.

As always, until this becomes a fact, it's only a rumor.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope it is true because that is the unit I will buy


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

It's not a rumor it was a report. Samsung also announced a dual unit. Samsung changed their mind. Here's the rumor: the licensing agreements are restrictive enough to prevent a company from making a dual play unit. My rumor (I'll start it) that regardless of licensing issues manufacturing costs on a dual player will be high enough to prevent sales.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was in last "Sound & Vision" magazine.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Restrictive lic agreements or not, it is only a matter of time. I for one, will buy neither format unless one of the following happens;

a. One format fails and bows out
b. The two formats merge
c. Agreements are relaxed to allow for dual format players


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I heard from the Best Buy guy that Lg was coming out with a dvd player that did both Hd dvd and Blue Ray. He also expected the price to be around $1000.00. I guess I will set this format war out till they decide. Until then I will continue to use my Lg upconverting dvd player.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It was in last "Sound & Vision" magazine.


I didn't see a report, it was more like a leaked memo from Bob Perry, LG's VP of sales, to the dealers. I also see CE Pro also published excerpts from the memo as well. The memo goes on to discuss the removal of the 71SA1D and 62SA1D LCoS displays from their lineup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sound & Vision May 2006, p35: (bottom)
"Both LG and Samsung have said the uncertainty over how the formats will fare is leading them to develop players that can play both types of discs".


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sound & Vision May 2006, p35: (bottom)
> "Both LG and Samsung have said the uncertainty over how the formats will fare is leading them to develop players that can play both types of discs".


That sounds like an excerpt from the dealer memo that is being referred to. In this case everything being read in the magazines is factual, but the source for all is that memo from Bob Perry.

BTW, Since LG and Philips are partners, I belive this would effect more than LG and Samsung labeled products. LG produces many of the drives that are used in other manufacturers products. It will be interesting to see where this really goes. AFAIK Sony is still on schedule and Sony Productions has allready produced several movie titles on Blu-Ray.


----------

